# Peat and clay substrates



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm thinking of setting up my 180ltr with a mixed peat and clay substrate, apart from boiling to oxidize the ammonia, what are you thoughts?

Has anybody done it?

What sort of depth, mix of each etc?

How did it work out for you?

What problems did you have etc etc ?

Any thoughts

Thanks Simon


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

There's not much NH4 in either.

Soak the peat a little, use sparingly.
Clay.....non scented cheap kitty litter is ideal.

Works too, see old post and doa google search for more info.
Boiling is for dirftwoods, manures, soils.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> There's not much NH4 in either.
> 
> Soak the peat a little, use sparingly.
> Clay.....non scented cheap kitty litter is ideal.
> ...


Thanks


----------

